# Wyoming Elk Draw Results



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Non-resident draw results are posted at 10am today. Who drew and where at? Good luck everyone

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Hunting/Draw-Results


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

I drew the general season tag, pretty fired up!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

KRH said:


> I drew the general season tag, pretty fired up!


Where are you going to hunt?


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

How many points did u draw your gen tag with? Did u apply in the special draw?

1st choice special draw general apps were at 600 in 2015, 900 last year, and 1300 this year. Crazy


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Where are you going to hunt?


I haven't completely decided yet, but I've got a few spots to hit near the Gros Ventre and also the Wyoming Range. I definitely not one to say I have it "figured out" so any advice is welcome!


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

UtahMountainMan said:


> How many points did u draw your gen tag with? Did u apply in the special draw?
> 
> 1st choice special draw general apps were at 600 in 2015, 900 last year, and 1300 this year. Crazy


I drew it with two points in the regular draw


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

KRH said:


> I haven't completely decided yet, but I've got a few spots to hit near the Gros Ventre and also the Wyoming Range. I definitely not one to say I have it "figured out" so any advice is welcome!


Gros Venture had a big burn near Bondurant this year. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.

90% of a Green River and Rock Springs folk hunt Horse Creek for some reason. (This statistic is anecdotal)

Unit 21 sounds like the opening day of duck hunting on the opening day of elk season.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

General elk for us!


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Gros Venture had a big burn near Bondurant this year. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> 90% of a Green River and Rock Springs folk hunt Horse Creek for some reason. (This statistic is anecdotal)
> 
> Unit 21 sounds like the opening day of duck hunting on the opening day of elk season.


What is it like during archery season? I don't do too many rifle hunts for that reason.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

KRH said:


> What is it like during archery season? I don't do too many rifle hunts for that reason.


 Probably better, I don't know I've heard mix results.

The rifle deer hunt starts in the Wyoming range September 15th.

The Sierra's do have pressure during the archery season, but there is a tonnage of elk in the area.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Probably better, I don't know I've heard mix results.
> 
> The rifle deer hunt starts in the Wyoming range September 15th.
> 
> The Sierra's do have pressure during the archery season, but there is a tonnage of elk in the area.


I'm likely going to draw a Region H deer tag so my plan is to hunt deer/elk in the same general area(s).


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

KRH said:


> I'm likely going to draw a Region H deer tag so my plan is to hunt deer/elk in the same general area(s).


I rifle deer hunted in H last year. Elk was open at time and I would have shot one if I had seen one.

If I don't draw an LQ, I will be hunting H for deer this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

